# (resolved)microSD with Nokia 6131



## hibob (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello,
I recently bought a new Nokia 6131, so obviously I ran to the nearest store to buy a 1GB SanDisk microSD card.

And then trouble started...

After loading the card with only one album of MP3s, everything seemed to work fine, but after I transfered some more files, the card became corrupted after I inserted it into the phone. I figured it was just reckless removal, so I formated the card and tried again. This time the phone stopped responding the moment I inserted the card, and unfroze when i removed it.

This has repeated itself many times, and I've tried all sorts of precautions, like "safe removal" of the card reader, and inserting the card when the phone is off - same results.

I know it can't be a size limit, because the phone is meant to support up to 2GB of memory on the card.

Any Ideas?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

OK theres a few things here that could be coming into play, but it's not always that easy to figure out.
First how are you formatting the card ?
Next what method are you using to transfer files to the phone ?
And what is the firmware version of your phone ? type *#0000# to find out.

But the main issues I suspect are theres a bug in that firmware, but that should be easily dealt with, or the phone simply does not like that brand of media, this has been a big issue with some of these phones taking larger cards, thats what comes straight into my mind anyway, once you give me the info I've asked for I'll try and find out more for you, but may take a day or two as I'm not into phones as much as I used to be.


----------



## hibob (Jan 18, 2005)

The firmware version is 05.50 20-09-06 RM-115

I've tried formating the card with both the PC and the phone in FAT and FAT32. Nothing seemed to help. I wonder though if there's a feature for low-level formating in these phones.

Like I said, the method i'm using is removing the card from the phone, inserting it into a USB memory card reader (Microdia FlashMover) with a microSD->SD adapter and the using windows explorer to Drag&drop the folders into the card.

I doubt there's a brand issue, since the media is from SanDisk, which I understand is supposed to be the best manufacturer of flash media, especially SD cards.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I suggest only formatting it in the phone itself, that way it's most likely to be satisfied with the format.
I suspect you may already have the latest firmware on your phone, but you can find out if updates are available by going >>>Here<<< and following the guide downloading the software by selecting your phone from the list, basically install it, connect the phone, then run the software and follow instructions, it's quite a simple process, but be warned IF there is an update available make sure you have backed up your phones ringtones calender address book etc as updating the firmware is like reinstalling a PC.

Now the above assumes you got a cable with the phone, I think these newer models do (because you can't do the above without it), so once you've done the above try downloading PC suite from Nokia and try using that to transfer your media via the cable, just see if it makes a difference to your end result, if none of this helps about the only thing left is the phone doesn't like that brand of media, if this doesn't help let me know and I will try to find out about that for you, but it may take a few days for the people I know to get back to me, hope this helps.


----------



## hibob (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: microSD with Nokia 6131*

I got a new card reader, problem solved


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: microSD with Nokia 6131*

Thats good then, Thanks for the update, I'll try to remember that one to my list of troubleshooting, hadn't heard of that before.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: microSD with Nokia 6131*

TBH you should really start your own thread, I appreciate this one is solved but who knows if they may need to come back, and dealing with 2 people in the same thread can get messy.

So if you can start a new thread about this please, and reply in that with if you have a card reader or any other device that can take the card then we can go from there.


----------



## hiranmayk (Jun 9, 2007)

hi I too have got a new nokia 6131 n i got a 1GB microsd card but when i added additional songs yesterday the card got corrupt. it showed memory usage but did not recognise any mp3 n video songs. so i formatted the card but now its not getting read by my card reader through microsd to sd adapter neither through usb cable through phone. i cannot even format it usin my phone 6131. i cant think of any other option. kindly guide.


----------



## blessinguy (Mar 21, 2008)

my phone nokia 6131 have a virus on my recieve file i dont know how to wipe it


----------

